# Jack Daniels Candied Apples TNT



## Raine (Mar 12, 2005)

These are gooood too!

Jack Daniels Candied Apples

6 cups peeled and sliced apples
1/4 cup butter
2 to 3 cups granulated sugar
Jack Daniels Tennessee Whiskey, to taste

Combine apples, butter and sugar in a large saucepan. Cook over medium heat until apples are tender. Stir in Jack Daniels. Cook an additional 5 minutes.

Yields 6 to 8 servings.


----------

